# Pictures from around the farm today. BIG PICTURES.



## Juno21 (Jun 17, 2008)

Aww SOoOo cute! I love your farm!!!! Plus that little baby is so cute!!!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I love the scenery! What main area are you located in? Reminds me of Europe. All we have here for vegetation is pine trees :?


----------



## Mcfrumple (Mar 15, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> I love the scenery! What main area are you located in? Reminds me of Europe. All we have here for vegetation is pine trees :?


I live in Northern Kentucky about an hour away from Lexington Kentucky.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww nice pictures- great photography too.  My fav. pic is the first & 2nd= howw adorable, that's true love right there!!


----------



## Harley Heaven (Jun 15, 2008)

Looks like a great day was had by all! Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Those pictures were gorgeous. Such lovely scenery! Wish it was like that where I lived. 
Rosa is one cute little baby! 

Thanks for sharing Mcfrumple! :wink:


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Great pics!!! All your horses are georgous and the donkey is just adorable!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Adorable! How much land do you guys have? I would love to live on a huge farm like that someday


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

looks like our pasture, but the grass has all died already :-(. it got so high you could only see the minis back. i wish i didnt have to work, or id be with my horses too. i cant even get any pictures because its soo dark when i get to the barn.


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Great photos! I love the first one! It's so sweet!


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

great pics, love the scenery, reminds me of france, absolutly stunning horses too


----------



## Mcfrumple (Mar 15, 2008)

Thank you dear!


France would be nice, but it's good old Kentucky!


----------

